# Lots of hearts baby blanket.



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Another dishcloth becomes a baby blanket. I used Caron Simply Soft and size 8 needles. The design was by Rachel van Schie and is called Valentine Dishcloth. Lots of fun to knit.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Wow beautiful.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Adorable! Such a good idea!


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just lovely! The color is perfect.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Such a beautiful blanket!


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

now that is sooo cute and sweet! what a treasure for sure!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

PRETTY..... I was just looking at all her wonderful cloth patterns yesterday. What a great way to utilize the design. It makes a fabulous blanket with no holes for little fingers and that yarn is one of my favorites for baby things because it is so very soft. Nice.


----------



## jackieannerice (Jun 3, 2012)

beautiful. such a nice colour as well.


----------



## lilpig (Nov 8, 2011)

This is great! I love the wide borders on the blocks. Must remember this for one of my patterns.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! And the color is perfect for the hearts!!!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

How sweet!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

What a nice idea


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

I love this blanket !!!! I was wondering how much yarn you had to use and what is the finished size?


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

I think this is absolutely gorgeous!!!
Must be the same site I found the pattern for the Music Notes dish cloth. Did you make it all in one piece with seed stitch inbetween the hearts? Not sure I could handle that much counting.
Good for you.


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

A little less than two 6 0z. skeins...about 36" x 36.


cooljn said:


> I love this blanket !!!! I was wondering how much yarn you had to use and what is the finished size?


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That turned out wonderful.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very pretty blanket.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I did make it all in one piece and added 4 extra stitches to each of the outside border. You can do it!


Nancie E said:


> I think this is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> Must be the same site I found the pattern for the Music Notes dish cloth. Did you make it all in one piece with seed stitch inbetween the hearts? Not sure I could handle that much counting.
> Good for you.


----------



## Larson (Aug 3, 2011)

Your blanket is beautiful!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That is such a sweet and beautiful blanket.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

adorable and such a good idea, love the border between cloths


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely blanket !!


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree! Thanks for the link!


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

wonderful pattern for a pretty baby blanket !


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow lovely.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is just lovely, well done.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Really pretty and so neatly done.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

I like it! So pretty for a baby girl. I knit a heart blanket a few years ago. There was one heart per square. I like yours much better. Good job!


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

OOOO! I love that!


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

perfect!


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job, just beautiful.


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

great job....I also love using Caron Simply Soft for baby items....


----------



## josette (Jul 6, 2012)

Gorgeous!! I would love the pattern if you don't mind.


----------



## tammyc77 (Apr 7, 2012)

I love it - it's beautiful!


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Very Beautiful!!


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Beautiful work...thanks for sharing...so many designs we can pick from!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Nancie E said:


> I think this is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> Must be the same site I found the pattern for the Music Notes dish cloth. Did you make it all in one piece with seed stitch inbetween the hearts? Not sure I could handle that much counting.
> Good for you.


Please would you be able to give us a link to the pattern for the dishcloth.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## Susan645 (Feb 24, 2011)

Beautiful....need to make a gift for a special nephew and his wife who are expecting....hope I can find the pattern or would you share your notes. Thank you


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

beautiful. My sister was thinking of making a blanket from dishcloth patterns, and I can see it works. Great job and great idea


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

fibrefay said:


> I agree! Thanks for the link!


Please where did you find the link. I can't seem to find it.
Thanks
Judy


----------



## Teacher's Mom (Jul 7, 2012)

What a great idea and your work is wonderful.


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

very nice


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Such a great idea. Love the pattern and. Color. Really like patterns you don't have to sew together. Well done


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

A very pretty blanket. You did a great job making all the squares look so even. Love it!!


----------



## HARRINGTON (Nov 21, 2011)

Lovely afghan. Nicely done.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful! What a great idea for a baby blanket. Love the color and design.


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

How cute, and how clever of you! Nice work!!


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Great work


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

A really great job.


----------



## Dorie21 (Mar 12, 2012)

beautiful..great job. i am currently making one but has just one big heart in the center almost done with it...thank you for posting yours because its so pretty and well done....


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Just google Valentine dishcloth and it will come up...I used Rachel Schie's pattern.


josette said:


> Gorgeous!! I would love the pattern if you don't mind.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Just google Valentine Dishcloth and the pattern will come up..it's from Rachel Schie. Haven't checked Ravelry, but it's probably in there also.


jmai5421 said:


> Nancie E said:
> 
> 
> > I think this is absolutely gorgeous!!!
> ...


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bobbiek277 (Mar 2, 2011)

I really love how you incorporated the dishcloth pattern into a baby blanket. Can you please share your instructions?


----------



## 8536 (Feb 24, 2011)

I love all the hearts. Pretty color, great design and wonderful idea from your creative side.


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Love her patterns. I, too, have been looking at them. I found Lacey Butterfly and several others that would be great repeated like yours. Your work is beautiful


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Way to go. Lots of textures for baby to touch.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

So lovely! Makes me want to do one.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Just google Valentine Dishcloth and I used the one by Rachel Van Schie. It may be on Ravelry too, but I haven't checked there. I did check on Ravelry and it's there too.


----------



## Diane1025 (Mar 11, 2012)

Love this afghan........want to make one too.......today!! The borders between the individual washcloths........is that seed stitch? On both sides? I'm trying to figure it out so I can make one of my own. thanks.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I took and basic pattern for 41 and tripled it for a total of 123 and then added 4 stitches to each outside border for a total of 131. So much easier then seams!


Bobbiek277 said:


> I really love how you incorporated the dishcloth pattern into a baby blanket. Can you please share your instructions?


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

All the borders are done in a seed stitch...love the look of the seed stitch for borders vs. garter stitch. Just a personal preference.


Diane1025 said:


> Love this afghan........want to make one too.......today!! The borders between the individual washcloths........is that seed stitch? On both sides? I'm trying to figure it out so I can make one of my own. thanks.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

very pretty!


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

That is outstanding! Where can I get the pattern?
Robin in MA


----------



## cooljn (Jul 23, 2012)

Hotske, 
Thank you so much for the info. I like the size and the fact that it does not take a lot of yarn. I am looking forward to giving this blanket a try.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

How big did you make each square?


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Just lovely!


----------



## MCWool (Jun 23, 2012)

truly beautiful


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

You can find the pattern on Ravelry...Valentine Dishcloth by Rachel van Schie, or just Google Valentine Dishcloth and it will pop up.


butterweed said:


> That is outstanding! Where can I get the pattern?
> Robin in MA


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Each square is about 11" x 11".


Happy in retirement said:


> How big did you make each square?


----------



## 2mchyrn (Jun 17, 2012)

Beautiful! What is the finished size. I can see making this on a circular needle with a long cable. I think I'll make this pattern on a graph/spreadsheet. Thanks for sharing this wonderful idea and pattern.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The finished size when blocked is about 34 x 34". I used a size 8 needle with 24" cables. Makes it so much easier to hold 131 stitches.


2mchyrn said:


> Beautiful! What is the finished size. I can see making this on a circular needle with a long cable. I think I'll make this pattern on a graph/spreadsheet. Thanks for sharing this wonderful idea and pattern.


----------



## ctcookie (Mar 2, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

You have one of my favorite verses on your post. Thank you.


ctcookie said:


> So beautiful!


----------



## Southern Perl (Aug 19, 2011)

That is the prettiest heart blanket I have seen. I love the seed stitch in between the patterns. Beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks to each one of you for such kind and encouraging comments. Makes me think I can even knit a lace shawl!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting, the blanket is beautiful.
I love her site, so many patterns, so little time..
She has quite a few free patterns but the purchased ones are very reasonable.

Here's the link. Just click on 'My FREE Knit Dischcloth Patterns' and you will find it there.

http://www.knitsbyrachel.com/index.html


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

hotske said:


> Thanks to each one of you for such kind and encouraging comments. Makes me think I can even knit a lace shawl!!


If you will, I will..:LOL:


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

I have so many shawl patterns but keep putting it off...they look overwhelming and I avoid charts like the plague! Another baby blanket in the works so can put off the shawl....again!!


SylviaC said:


> hotske said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks to each one of you for such kind and encouraging comments. Makes me think I can even knit a lace shawl!!
> ...


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

hotske said:


> I have so many shawl patterns but keep putting it off...they look overwhelming and I avoid charts like the plague! Another baby blanket in the works so can put off the shawl....again!!
> 
> 
> SylviaC said:
> ...


You sound so much like me...


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

that is a beautiful blanket


----------



## sra9380 (May 29, 2011)

love how this turned out--- so pretty--was it difficult to do it all in one? Would love to do one for special friend but not sure whether she will have boy or girl yet. Did you write down pattern-- if so will you share . Thanks so much.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Too bad you're so far away...we could knit blankets together and avoid shawls. LOL.


SylviaC said:


> hotske said:
> 
> 
> > I have so many shawl patterns but keep putting it off...they look overwhelming and I avoid charts like the plague! Another baby blanket in the works so can put off the shawl....again!!
> ...


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

The pattern is on Ravelry and called Valentine Dishcloth by Rachel van Schie. You can also Google Valentine Dishcloth and it will pop up. It's not difficult to knit in once piece and no seams makes it even more fun! You can also Google Dish cloth patterns and a variety will come up. I have done one for boys with an airplane and ABC blocks. Lots of choices!


sra9380 said:


> love how this turned out--- so pretty--was it difficult to do it all in one? Would love to do one for special friend but not sure whether she will have boy or girl yet. Did you write down pattern-- if so will you share . Thanks so much.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

That is beautiful!! You did a wonderful job!!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

hotske said:


> Another dishcloth becomes a baby blanket. I used Caron Simply Soft and size 8 needles. The design was by Rachel van Schie and is called Valentine Dishcloth. Lots of fun to knit.


hotske that is so pretty. How did you join the squares?


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

So sweet!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I have the pattern and the number of stitches you used thank you so much for posting. I just need to get the caron simply soft yarn the next time I am in town. Please, how many skeins did you use? I usually get extra but need an approximate.
Thank you
Judy


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Spectacular blanket.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Good for you! I always thought some of those dishcloth patterns would make great afghans!


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

It's done in one piece...I don't enjoy seams unless it's a must.


crjc said:


> hotske said:
> 
> 
> > Another dishcloth becomes a baby blanket. I used Caron Simply Soft and size 8 needles. The design was by Rachel van Schie and is called Valentine Dishcloth. Lots of fun to knit.
> ...


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

It uses a little less than 2 skeins in the 6oz size. Enough to make a hat to go with the blanket.


jmai5421 said:


> I have the pattern and the number of stitches you used thank you so much for posting. I just need to get the caron simply soft yarn the next time I am in town. Please, how many skeins did you use? I usually get extra but need an approximate.
> Thank you
> Judy


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Truly lovely1

And a _big task. Maybe one day...


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

SWEET!


----------



## headvase1 (Nov 18, 2011)

gorgeous baby blanket fantastic job


----------



## KEgan (Feb 15, 2012)

It's GORGEOUS!!!!  :XD:


----------



## k-tchr (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Just gorgeous..love your yarn and color choice too.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

AWSOME!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

That is beautiful,well done!


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

I got some yarn for wash cloths for my daughter off at college. This is the perfect 'moms thinking about me' pattern to send in a care package. More great inspiration here.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

So well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

I love that. It is truly beautiful. rlmayknit


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

So beautiful! What a great idea! Just enough detail to keep you on your toes. I just knit a baby afghan with an allover pattern and was bored to tears with it before very long. I will definitely use a dishcloth pattern next time to keep it interesting


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautifully done and so creative of you to put up the discloths for a baby blanket. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## babbee (Apr 6, 2012)

beautiful! thanks for all the info to make it! I love making blankets too! As well as little hats!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

That's really pretty, nice work :thumbup:


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Here's the link on ravelry :-D 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/valentine-dishcloth-2


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Nicely done


----------



## colleen goldsworthy (Jul 21, 2012)

Its beautiful! is the pattern available? i would love to knit it
Colleen


----------



## Momunum (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks so much for posting that...I can knit a blanket, but my computer skills aren't up to par!


samazon said:


> Here's the link on ravelry :-D
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/valentine-dishcloth-2


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

See the link above on Ravelry...you can also Google Valentine Dishcloth and it will come up.


colleen goldsworthy said:


> Its beautiful! is the pattern available? i would love to knit it
> Colleen


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Your welcome, that's such a cool idea to use for a blanket :-D


----------



## coo (Jun 24, 2012)

so pretty


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, beautiful! That was a LOT of work..


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

It is very pretty


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!!!! Love it!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

hotske said:


> It uses a little less than 2 skeins in the 6oz size. Enough to make a hat to go with the blanket.
> 
> 
> jmai5421 said:
> ...


I love the blanket and am making my very first dishcloth.I live in Australia and had never heard of this type of dishcloth but now I am hooked. Is the Caron simply soft a type of baby wool and not cotton? Our brands would be different in Oz, I'm assuming. As I have just become a Grandma for the first time I would love to have a go at this beautiful blanket.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Simply Soft yarn is 100% Acrylic and very soft. I always use it for blankets.


ohsusana said:


> hotske said:
> 
> 
> > It uses a little less than 2 skeins in the 6oz size. Enough to make a hat to go with the blanket.
> ...


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Very sweet. You did a fabulous job. You know I love hearts!


----------



## Surekha (Mar 21, 2011)

wow...wonderful creation....


----------



## hotske (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you...I love hearts too.


kimmyz said:


> Very sweet. You did a fabulous job. You know I love hearts!


----------



## jkb1955 (Dec 29, 2011)

Beautiful design.


----------



## kernowknitting (Aug 2, 2012)

you have done a wonderful job beautiful blanket well done


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

You can try Panda Magnum Soft from Spotlight, Lincraft and other stores. I found some in my local Drakes Foodland supermarket. It has a sheen to it and is a nice, soft 8ply. There are many other yarns that will do just as well.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

you sure have done a terrific job its beautiful!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

So lovely. Love it.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

ohsusana said:


> hotske said:
> 
> 
> > It uses a little less than 2 skeins in the 6oz size. Enough to make a hat to go with the blanket.
> ...


Caron simply soft is an acrylic soft yarn in worsted weight. That is a smidge heavier than your DK weight. You might have to check the guage. Since it is a blanket a little smaller probably won't matter.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

fibrefay said:


> You can try Panda Magnum Soft from Spotlight, Lincraft and other stores. I found some in my local Drakes Foodland supermarket. It has a sheen to it and is a nice, soft 8ply. There are many other yarns that will do just as well.


Thanks for the info, it's a good excuse to visit Spotlight. I haven't been knitting for long so it's good that I can get advice on this site.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

It's a beauty! You are so clever.


----------



## mum of 11 (Jul 14, 2011)

love the blanket. thanks ladies for all the advise


----------



## jjmomi (Jan 30, 2013)

beautiful


----------

